# Special Tool For Delta 1991 Shower Valve.



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Looking for a special tool to remove the balancing spool on a old Delta 1991. Might not be the exact model, but you know its the one that takes the RP1991 Cartridge. I usually get them out with heat, screw drivers, adjustable, and a lot if cussing, but there has to be another way.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have Never had a problem with Delta....

but have had troubles with Moen

do you have some pics????


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Looking for a special tool to remove the balancing spool on a old Delta 1991. Might not be the exact model, but you know its the one that takes the RP1991 Cartridge. I usually get them out with heat, screw drivers, adjustable, and a lot if cussing, but there has to be another way.


Tubing cutters work well in this situation.



David


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Looking for a special tool to remove the balancing spool on a old Delta 1991. Might not be the exact model, but you know its the one that takes the RP1991 Cartridge. I usually get them out with heat, screw drivers, adjustable, and a lot if cussing, but there has to be another way.


Replace it with a MOENTROL and be a hero..


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Is Part#RP574. There has to be a special tool.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> View attachment 36329
> 
> 
> Is Part#RP574. There has to be a special tool.



I have never, ever changed out one of those 

got a bunch of new old stock faucets in my building with them still 
but they are very outdated... 


What exactly was that for back in those days,,,???
was that the pressure balanced or mixing valve??

Why would you not just shi/can the whole faucet??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> Was that the pressure balanced or mixing valve??


If he is asking about a special tool to replace the balancing spool............


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> View attachment 36329
> 
> 
> Is Part#RP574. There has to be a special tool.


Throw that crap away and install a 2014 faucet,you will have nothing but callbacks trying to repair worn out junk like this:yes:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Looking for a special tool to remove the balancing spool on a old Delta 1991. Might not be the exact model, but you know its the one that takes the RP1991 Cartridge. I usually get them out with heat, screw drivers, adjustable, and a lot if cussing, but there has to be another way.


Try a drag link socket.

Similar to a delta 533 tool ???


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Never seen one but I'd use 2 crescent wrenches. One on the flats and the other on the crescent wrench.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Never seen one but I'd use 2 crescent wrenches. One on the flats and the other on the crescent wrench.


Yep that is how that one came out. Combined with flat head & cussing.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Try a drag link socket. Similar to a delta 533 tool ???


Interesting might have to give that a shot.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How about a slide hammer with the vise grips.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> If he is asking about a special tool to replace the balancing spool............



I have never replaced one... the faucet itself was a great one for the time period... The 1500s were lots better...
I do not ever desire to get myself mixed up dealing with one for a customer... it will be replaced....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I have never replaced one... the faucet itself was a great one for the time period... The 1500s were lots better...
> I do not ever desire to get myself mixed up dealing with one for a customer... it will be replaced....


I'm just stating the obvious...
In reply to your is it pressure balanced question...
If it wasn't a pressure balanced mixer, there wouldn't be a balancing spool...


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I did one of those balancing spools recently. The gator grip socket worked like a dream


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I believe you*



Redwood said:


> I'm just stating the obvious...
> In reply to your is it pressure balanced question...
> If it wasn't a pressure balanced mixer, there wouldn't be a balancing spool...



YES>>> I get you just fine......honey...
I believe you but with some reservations..

long ago I was led to believe that they were not considered a true pressure balanced valve in the first place.....

they were discontinued and the State of Indiana banned them here and they could not be installed past some point back in the early 90s.. from what I remember...but that was a long while ago....

I was forced to go with Deltas new 1500 series in all my new home construction which at first pissed me off at that time but then I came to love the 1500 and I was pissed off when they got discontinued for the 1700..

Like I stated I still got probably 25 of those faucets new in boxes on a shelf ...and rob cartridge parts off them on occasion..but never have I needed a balancing spool 

what fond memories... I am so glad we dont deal with 
new construction work any longer......:yes:.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah, i figured you were having problems pulling it out after you unscrewed it, that's why i posted the slide hammer option.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

timrath said:


> I did one of those balancing spools recently. The gator grip socket worked like a dream


I was just thinking that, and now you confirmed it. Thanks.


----------

